# Suche Paradebeispiel für  städtischen Trialpark



## luckygambler (4. November 2008)

hallo leute
ich habe mal in unserem zuständigen sportamt düsseldorf nach einem überdachten gelände in düsseldorf angefragt.
dort bin ich auch auf positive resonanz gestossen und möchte in naher zukunft ein konzept mit dem herrn bachmann vom sportamt ausarbeiten.
ich denke mir doch, dass in einer so grossen stadt wie düsseldorf irgendwo ein plätzchen unter einer brücke zu finden sein sollte wo wir uns ein paar felsen, röhren und co. aufstellen können.
für dieses konzept brauche ich nun unbedingt fotos von solchen projekten aus anderen städten.
damit sind jetzt nicht vereinsgelände gemeint, sondern städtische gelände.

es wäre da noch das verkehrsrechtliche oder unfallrechtliche problem zu lösen.
dh. für den fall, das ssich dort jemand verletzt und die stadt verklagen will...
wie habt ihr dieses problem gelöst?

wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es solch eine "halle" doch in berlin?

ich bin auf jeden fall sehr dankbar für jeden tipp!

gruss
chris


----------



## kamo-i (4. November 2008)

Sowas?







Oder:

http://bp3.blogger.com/_xts9GtcDYuE/Rq3H4ogKLPI/AAAAAAAAAGM/Zo0RodMniRI/s1600-h/DSCF1780+(Large).JPG

http://bp1.blogger.com/_bkENWDBvceM/RziZJ8YwtZI/AAAAAAAAAD0/B0UFBX-1y3g/s1600-h/trialrÃ¶e-008.jpg

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/Bild0213.jpg

http://bp0.blogger.com/_xts9GtcDYuE/Rq3H44gKLRI/AAAAAAAAAGc/sI5t6DB6KeU/s1600-h/DSCF1679+(Large).JPG

http://bp2.blogger.com/_xts9GtcDYuE/RqN8o4gKLMI/AAAAAAAAAF0/bRyJZP1cid4/s1600-h/IMG_9142+(Large).jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (4. November 2008)

ja super genau sowas!
ich brauche aber unbedingt die zusatzinformationen wo das gelände liegt und wie es verwaltet bzw. organisiert wird.
wer haftet für schäden?
muss es eingezäunt sein?
gruss


----------



## kamo-i (4. November 2008)

Nagut... Das fängt das an. Aber da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Kannst du das nciht mit der Stadt klären?

kamo


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. November 2008)

ist zwar ein anderer Sport, aber in Göttingen zum Beispiel bauten sich die Skater eigene Rampen etc, die werden aber regelmäßig von der Stadt entfernt, weil eben kein tüv/gs-siegel drauf ist. Auch wäre es bestimmt nicht einfach zum Beispiel ein Auto zu integrieren einfach wegen Unfallgefahr, wenn da Kinder drauf rum klettern.

Ich wünsche trotzdem viel Glück.


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. November 2008)

bremen, schlachthof. Zu sehen ist mehr als die hälfte des Spots. Er besteht zu 100% aus Paletten. Kabeltrommeln werden immer weggerollt. Ab und zu fackelt auch mal ein Stapel ab. Inwiefern das ganze von der Stadt genehmigt/geduldet ist weiß ich garnicht.


----------



## erwinosius (4. November 2008)

In Erlangen gibts nen Trialpark, der soweit ich weiß von der Stadt ist. Wie das genau abläuft weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht kann man da mal auf der Stadt nachfragen?
Ist das Verletzungstechnisch nicht so wie wenn ich irgendwo nen Spielplatz hinbaue? Da spielen auch die Kinder und können sich verletzen?

gruß
erwin


----------



## *George* (4. November 2008)

Ich will auch nen Trialpark


----------



## Eisbein (4. November 2008)

in berlin gab es ne halle die eigentlich illegal war. War halt i-wo im wald ein eigentlich umzäuntes gelände. Und da auf dem gelände war ne ausgbrannte halle wo wir unseren krempel rein geräumt haben. Davon wusste also die stadt nichts. und wir konnten auch zu schauen als die abrissbagger vor unseren augen zugeschlagen haben. Schade das war immer cool zum fotos machen und zum fahren.

edith nochmal: Wegen der rechtlichen sache frag doch mal den phil aus köln. Der hat in der Abenteuerhalle Köln Kalk zu tun.


----------



## luckygambler (7. November 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> und wir konnten auch zu schauen als die abrissbagger vor unseren augen zugeschlagen haben.



das ist traurig....


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (7. November 2008)

Schau mal das Gelände unter www.bike-action-team.de unter der Autobahnbrücke an.

Hierbei haben wir diese Thematik im Prinzip durchgekauft.
Die rechtliche Seite war sehr schwierig. Der Grund ist, dass der Grundstückeigentümer die Wegesicherungspflicht für ein Grundstück hat. Wenn er Euch erlaubt dort Fahrrad zu fahren, kann er haftbar gemacht werden, wenn etwas passiert. Eine Haftungsverzichtserklärung oder was in der Art ist vollkommen wertlos.

Wenn jemand von Euch versucht die Haftung auf sich selbst zu übertragen, wäre das nicht empfehlenswert und würde der Stadt auch nichts bringen. Weil die Haftung auf den Grundstückseigentümer durchschlägt, wenn derjenige für den Schaden nicht aufkommen kann.

Es gibt da unzählige Aspekte und Sichtweisen. Dazu muss man sich auch wirklich reelle Szenarien bewusst machen. Wenn sich jemand einige Zähne einschlägt sind schnell 5 stellige Summen fällig.  Und Du glaubst nicht wie schnell aus Deinen besten Freunden Feinde werden, wenn das 15.000 EUR bringen könnte. Zufällig kennt der dann noch einen Anwalt oder hat einen in der Familie...

In unserem Fall war eine Vereinsgründung die einzige und auch die einzige vernünftige Lösung. Darüber konnten wir für die Behörde den erforderlichen Versicherungsnachweis erbringen.

Entscheidend ist auch mit was man Hindernisse baut und wie man das macht. Alle Kunsthindernisse sind sehr spannend. Und ein altes Auto stellt man heute absolut nirgendwo mehr hin, ohne sich Ärger einzuhandeln. Selbst wenn der Motor komplett ausgebaut ist, steigt einem die Umweltschutzbehörde aufs Dach. Sogar wenn es ein Hänger ist, der noch nie einen Motor hatte, können die Vorschriften für ein motorisiertes Kraftfahrzeug vollständig angewendet werden.

ABER!

Ich bin auf ein Gelände in Villingen Schwenningen gestoßen, dass sich unter einer Brücke befindet und das von der Stadt betrieben wird. Es ist als BMX Gelände bezeichnet aber ausschließlich für Trial-Zwecke geeignet. Hindernisse sind "nur" aus Felsen gebaut. 

Ich schicke Dir die genaue Adresse des Geländes. Dann kannst Du Dich mal auf diese Fährte klemmen, evtl. dort bei der Stadt fragen usw.

Hier ein Bild vom Gelände in VS:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (11. November 2008)

hallo und vielen dank!!!!!!
das hat mir sehr viel licht ins dunkle gebracht.
bin mal gespant ob das noch etwas wird.
gruss


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. November 2008)

unser roadtrip video 2007 --- da war in budapest diese Pinken Kisten...etc...das war der Hammer


----------



## luckygambler (11. November 2008)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> unser roadtrip video 2007 --- da war in budapest diese Pinken Kisten...etc...



jo kenn ich doch ;-)
aber andere länder.... andre sitten :-D


----------

